# Taylormade Speed Blade



## Jackooo (Sep 9, 2013)

So here it is, Taylormade's bi monthly release of new golf clubs. Anyone else thinking this is getting a bit ridiculous now? Their marketing department is working overtime churning out all of this speed pocket nonsense... Do they genuine expect the average club golfer to constantly spend more and more each time on new products?!

http://taylormadegolf.com/irons/speedblade.html


----------



## credman82 (Sep 10, 2013)

On the bright side of you were looking for a set of rocketbladez there now half price!!!!!!!


----------



## Pro Zach (Sep 10, 2013)

Extract from Forbes .com.

TaylorMade-Adidas Golf reported record sales last week of $508 million for the first quarter of 2012, up 32% from the prior year. This comes on the heels of 20% revenue growth in 2011 to $1.4 billion for the worldâ€™s largest golf company. Sales should approach $2 billion this year.

TaylorMadeâ€™s success comes as other golf companies are hurting. Sales at Callaway Golf were down 8% in 2011 and have declined seven straight quarters. Nike Golf reported sales down 4% in its 2011 fiscal year to $623 million after a 2% drop the prior year.

TaylorMadeâ€™s performance is staggering in an industry under duress. Profits doubled in the first quarter. The company is taking market share from rivals. Metal woods is the biggest category in the golf business and represent roughly 35% of TaylorMadeâ€™s revenues. TaylorMade owned 30% of the metal woods market at the start of 2011 and now commands 52% of the market.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 10, 2013)

Pro Zach said:



			Extract from Forbes .com.

TaylorMade-Adidas Golf reported record sales last week of $508 million for the f*irst quarter of 2012*, up 32% from the prior year. This comes on the heels of 20% revenue growth in 2011 to $1.4 billion for the worldâ€™s largest golf company. Sales should approach $2 billion this year.
		
Click to expand...

Very old numbers.

August 2013 numbers 1st half 2013 sales $1.012Bn +2% (currency Neutral) Irons and Footear up 16% and 18% - no mention of what, if anything, was down - Reebok? Surely not Drivers!


----------



## ScienceBoy (Sep 10, 2013)

Funny, I cannot remember the last time TM released a new iron.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 10, 2013)

Do we really need to go through the same rigmarole every time TM releases a new club?


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do we really need to go through the same rigmarole every time TM releases a new club?
		
Click to expand...

Hey, it fills a few pages in the mag and gets some more traffic on the web site. Everyone's a winner  Good write up here  http://www.mygolfspy.com/taylormade-speedblade-irons/


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 10, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do we really need to go through the same rigmarole every time TM releases a new club?
		
Click to expand...

It does get a bit tedious month after month! 

Now where are this week's Slow Play ones?


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 10, 2013)

Look on the bright side there may be a Tm opportunity for some members! to try out the irons !! & more dissapointment for me lol


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2013)

TM quote a figure of 4.9 years as an average replacement cycle for irons.

In 5 years we've had - GI only

R7
R9
Burner 2
R11 
RBZ
Rocketbladez
SpeedBlade

7 sets of (basically) GI clubs in 5 years - I'm sure many other manufacturers are doing the same

If the replacement cycle is 5 years you could easily delete 3 of theses and still give new buyers, as well as those upgrading, a shift in technology. And as for those who think there will be a real advancement over the last set - really? Are you sure?

How much more can they squeeze out of an iron head?
These "advances" can't keep happening at this rate or the Manufacturers will run themsleves down a No-Through Road...
I feel for the retail side as well.
They have to stock the new model or be seen as lagging behind. It must be a nightmare if you still have 3 or 4 sets of RBZ on the shelf....
Callaway are doing a similar thing but there are those that have a 2 year cycle for clubs - even then you often don't see a huge change (take AP2 to 710AP2 to 712AP2 - not that much change over 4 years)


----------



## virtuocity (Sep 10, 2013)

Imurg said:



			I feel for the retail side as well.
They have to stock the new model or be seen as lagging behind. It must be a nightmare if you still have 3 or 4 sets of RBZ on the shelf....
		
Click to expand...

How can you feel sorry for the retail side?  It's not like they couldn't have and SHOULDN'T have predicted that new irons were on the horizon.  You've provided all the evidence above (the list of irons) which any competent retailer should have seen as a sign that it might not be a good idea to order in 4 sets of RBZ irons.  Stock control is part and parcel of being successful, not the ability to stripe a 7 iron 185 yards and sell to punters on that basis.

At worst, golf gear owners can return to Taylormade for a credit note or even ebay them away at cost price.

It's not Taylormade's fault that every time they launch a new product it sells well. 

I would agree with your point about clubhead technology- how long until it's impossible to improve distance and forgiveness within the margins of the legal limits?!!


----------



## StrangelyBrown (Sep 10, 2013)

Another genius name from TM. Reminds me of this...


----------



## simplyme (Sep 10, 2013)

The loft on the irons is crazy. 17 degree 3 iron? That's 4 wood territory.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 10, 2013)

According to responses on Twitter TM reckon the rocketbladez came out in Nov/Dec. Even allowing for that it is only a matter of 9-10 months since the last "big thing". I like TM gear but this is just silly now.


----------



## Sid Rixon IV (Sep 10, 2013)

It seems I recently bought a set of TM irons that are simply inferior.
But "it's nothing personal, it's innovation".


----------



## Imurg (Sep 10, 2013)

virtuocity said:



			How can you feel sorry for the retail side?  It's not like they couldn't have and SHOULDN'T have predicted that new irons were on the horizon.  You've provided all the evidence above (the list of irons) which any competent retailer should have seen as a sign that it might not be a good idea to order in 4 sets of RBZ irons.  Stock control is part and parcel of being successful, not the ability to stripe a 7 iron 185 yards and sell to punters on that basis.

At worst, golf gear owners can return to Taylormade for a credit note or even ebay them away at cost price.

It's not Taylormade's fault that every time they launch a new product it sells well. 

I would agree with your point about clubhead technology- how long until it's impossible to improve distance and forgiveness within the margins of the legal limits?!!
		
Click to expand...


Can they return for credit?
If so, why are there so many TM Superfast , Ping G15 etc clubs on super sale in places like AG or DG.? These clubs have been superceded twice but are still on the shelves.


----------



## BoadieBroadus (Sep 10, 2013)

i felt that certainly on the irons front TM had held back on releasing stuff. last year they had two ranges with the R11 / MB / CB ranges plus the rocketballz ranges. this year is been all rocketbladez (allbeit a few variations of the models)

I had been won round to TM after not being a fan but i'm a little underwhelmed by the looks of these irons. was worried I'd love the new range and pester myself to buy them...


----------



## One Planer (Sep 10, 2013)

Looking at the pictures on their site, it would appear the speed pocket runs through the complete set as opposed to the previous incarnation where it only ran as low as the 8 iron (from memory).

Didn't TM say that the clubs didn't need a speed slot lower than that iron. If that's the case, why does the new range have a slot in every iron?

Classic case of TM marketing contradicting itself. The same as it did with white headed drivers :whiste:


----------



## two-clubs (Sep 10, 2013)

Gareth said:



			Looking at the pictures on their site, it would appear the speed pocket runs through the complete set as opposed to the previous incarnation where it only ran as low as the 8 iron (from memory).

Didn't TM say that the clubs didn't need a speed slot lower than that iron. If that's the case, why does the new range have a slot in every iron?

Classic case of TM marketing contradicting itself. The same as it did with white headed drivers :whiste:
		
Click to expand...

Looks like it stops at #7


----------



## One Planer (Sep 10, 2013)

two-clubs said:








Click to expand...

I stand corrected :thup:


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 10, 2013)

two-clubs said:



			Looks like it stops at #7







Click to expand...

Which still leaves the question, what does the speed slot actually do?


----------



## Region3 (Sep 10, 2013)

HawkeyeMS said:



			Which still leaves the question, what does the speed slot actually do?
		
Click to expand...

It renders every other iron inferior.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 10, 2013)

IMO it is a bit of a joke how often they bring new clubs out, and each one is sooooooo much better than everything else.

But, it just gives more choice to the consumer (which is good) and forces prices for 6 month old kit down (which is good).

If anyone really thinks they have to buy the latest kit because it's so much better than their 6 month old technology, then they deserve to be preyed upon by the marketing machines.


----------



## HawkeyeMS (Sep 10, 2013)

Region3 said:



			IMO it is a bit of a joke how often they bring new clubs out, and each one is sooooooo much better than everything else.

But, it just gives more choice to the consumer (which is good) and forces prices for 6 month old kit down (which is good).

If anyone really thinks they have to buy the latest kit because it's so much better than their 6 month old technology, then they deserve to be preyed upon by the marketing machines.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## el marko (Sep 10, 2013)

Pin-seeker said:



			Do we really need to go through the same rigmarole every time TM releases a new club?
		
Click to expand...

This. Never happens when Mizuno or Ping release a new set of irons. Funny though because a lot of the moaners will end up wanting a set of these!


----------



## vkurup (Sep 10, 2013)

Can I put my name down for the GM testing opp at Wentworth.  email on its way to POH.  

(With my marketing hat on) On another note, does it make any sense to release new clubs towards the end of the season.  Surely TM can wait for next year.


----------



## GB72 (Sep 10, 2013)

Even though I am not the biggest fan of TM, I now see nothing wrong with what they do. As with any product, there is always a market for the next best thing and TM are only supplying the clear demand for it. Compare golf clubs to electrical appliances. Any TV that you buy now does the same basic job as an old cathode TV but people still want them. My plasma screen shows a TV picture but I still bought one even though it does the same job, slightly better, than my old TV. Why should golf clubs be any different. 

As for the retailers, I can see no reason why they would not fully support new clubs every few months. After all, what are they going to do if they have nothing new to sell. They need a churn of new product to entice people to buy the same as any other shop. 

What about the marketing gimmicks? Every product has them so why not golf clubs. Yes the white driver was sold as being easier to align but it added a bit of colour to peoples bags in a staid and traditional industry and paved the way for the current red, blue, orange etc clubs. These at a bit of fun and a bit of life to golf so well done TM for taking the first step. 

To a certain extent we should be glad that we get the full range of new clubs over here. I read somewhere that the UK golf equipment market was worth less than the market for golf balls alone in just Florida. As such, the marketing strategy of TM is probably aimed solely at the US market and it would be easy to just ignore the smaller markets and focus on their bread and butter. Instead we get all the latest gear and the big marketing drives and, at the end of the day, there is no need to buy. 

I say keep it up TM and keep the golf gear market interesting.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Meh, i am out of date after only 6 months. Hey ho, i dont really care! mine are working very well for me! if people are mental enough to buy a new club every time one is released, then more fool them!

I do want to know when it will stop though! when will they advertise accuracy over distance? (not just TM!)


----------



## golfsaint (Sep 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			Can I put my name down for the GM testing opp at Wentworth.  email on its way to POH.  

(With my marketing hat on) On another note, does it make any sense to release new clubs towards the end of the season.  Surely TM can wait for next year.
		
Click to expand...

:thup: good idea


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2013)

vkurup said:



			(With my marketing hat on) On another note, does it make any sense to release new clubs towards the end of the season.  Surely TM can wait for next year.
		
Click to expand...

As they are a global brand I suspect that they do not just look at the seasons in the Northern Hemisphere?  I suspect there's plenty of golf going on throughout the world in our autumn/winter for them to capitalise on.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2013)

Rooter said:



			Meh, i am out of date after only 6 months. Hey ho, i dont really care! mine are working very well for me! if people are mental enough to buy a new club every time one is released, then more fool them!

I do want to know when it will stop though! when will they advertise accuracy over distance? (not just TM!)
		
Click to expand...

I am serious when I say that if any manufacturer says that they have reduced the shaft length of their Game Improver irons to make them easier to hit and control, then I would buy them.  Surely I must not be the only happy hacker who needs clubs that make it easier to land on the fairway, not another 5 yards added to your 6 iron on the off chance you flush it down the middle?


----------



## Rooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am serious when I say that if any manufacturer says that they have reduced the shaft length of their Game Improver irons to make them easier to hit and control, then I would buy them.  Surely I must not be the only happy hacker who needs clubs that make it easier to land on the fairway, not another 5 yards added to your 6 iron on the off chance you flush it down the middle?
		
Click to expand...

Thats my point, the offer or promise of better accuracy would sell clubs, but they can't offer that because its porbably more subjective a point than distance. at least with distance they can simulate it with robots etc.. Although i do recall i think it was ping maybe who did promote that their "off sweetspot" strikes went straighter and longer and they even compared theirs with the competitors.. 

It about time new clubs were promoted as being straight-ier rather than long-ier!!


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 10, 2013)

el marko said:



			This. Never happens when Mizuno or Ping release a new set of irons.
		
Click to expand...

True, Mizuno don't seem to be shy about releasing new clubs a lot now as they seem to be releasing JPX versions quite a lot now.


----------



## Region3 (Sep 10, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I am serious when I say that if any manufacturer says that they have reduced the shaft length of their Game Improver irons to make them easier to hit and control, then I would buy them.  Surely I must not be the only happy hacker who needs clubs that make it easier to land on the fairway, not another 5 yards added to your 6 iron on the off chance you flush it down the middle?
		
Click to expand...

Provided the grips come off alright, a club fitter could lop an inch off every club in your bag and adjust lie angles to suit for about Â£60 at a guess. Probably cost you 5 or 6 yards in distance per club, not allowing for making better contact.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 10, 2013)

Quite like the look of them, and if the performance is good then I can see them selling ok as they don't look at bad as the rocketbladez did (never saw the tour version in the flesh).

Once again I really couldn't care less about the release cycles and I still don't understand how anybody that doesn't buy every single release should care either.


----------



## Mav281 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quite honestly they look like rebadged Rocketbladez with a different colour scheme.  Differences between the two appear to be pretty minimal, not sure if the lofts are different for RBlades but a 17* 3 iron sounds about right or RBlades as well.


----------



## Tab373 (Sep 10, 2013)

i actually quiet like the look i was tempted by the tour bladez but perhaps when they bring the tour version of these out i will look to change my Titleist ap2s as they are pretty old now and if it makes the games any easier then im all for it.


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2013)

A 3 iron should be around 21 degrees loft, so allowing for 3 degrees between clubs, the TM 3 iron is not far off a one and a half iron in old money.

If you asked a mid to high handicapped golfer to carry a one iron, he would think you were being silly.


Mark cross field conducted an experiment where he took a GI club, cut the shaft down to traditional length, and bent the loft down to traditional loft, and compared it with a club sold with these numbers as standard. Guess what? They had the same flight, and went the same distance. I think he was comparing the RBZ 7i versus a titleist 7i.


----------



## el marko (Sep 11, 2013)

What i find quite amusing. When the TM haters moan about the lofts but yet refuse to realise that nearly every iron released has the same or stronger than the RBZ!

Lets take the PW for example

Speedblade *&#8203;*PW loft 45*
RBZ PW loft 45*
*CG16 PW Loft 44**
*Wilson Ci11 PW lLoft 44**
JPX 825 PW Loft 45*
MP54 PW Loft 46*
Ping G25 PW loft 45*
*X-Hot PW Loft 44*
*
People need to wake up.

Im not a TM fanboy although i do like their equipment, When was the last time they released a club that wasnt very good...


----------



## vkurup (Sep 11, 2013)

I use TM irons, if I get a call from GM towers to attend a TM fitting for a SLDR driver and SpeedBlade irons, I will be at Wentworth  in no time.  Have a passport and happy to fly to Scotland for the fitting..

*nudge*nudege*wink*wink


----------



## SAPCOR1 (Sep 11, 2013)

Good result for my father-in-law as he has set his sights on a set of Rocket Bladez which will no doubt have around Â£100 knocked off a set.

Don't see the issue with TM, or any other manufacturer for that matter, issuing new product every 9 months or so.  I'm sure that there are a good few who like to have the latest range but most will change after a number of years


----------



## USER1999 (Sep 11, 2013)

TM have launched 4 new drivers this year, and we are only 9 months in.


----------



## Rooter (Sep 11, 2013)

murphthemog said:



			TM have launched 4 new drivers this year, and we are only 9 months in.
		
Click to expand...

4?

R1, RBZ2 and the SLDR....

I wouldn't count painting one black as a launch! although it did get a lot of press!

Anyhoo, still time for another just in time for the xmas rush!


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 12, 2013)

Conversation re the TM stuff (or any stuff) is always good , and im sure they wouldnt be releasing so much stuff if they hadnt researched it & realised a market  ..

Just a note tho , if there is or seems to be too much negativity twords any brand it could hinder further freebies made available .. so be critical if you must but remember alot of people on here benefit from such companies .. lets not bite the hand that occasionaly feeds eh


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 12, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			Just a note tho , if there is or seems to be too much negativity twords any brand it could hinder further freebies made available .. so be critical if you must but remember alot of people on here benefit from such companies .. lets not bite the hand that occasionaly feeds eh
		
Click to expand...

I kind of get what you are saying but my take is that we should be able to state what opinions we want to about any clubs as long as they are not just plain abusive and based on some sort of logical argument.  I know you were not advocating this, but I don't want to be a member of a forum that just states everything is great and you are afraid of saying what you really think just in case it may offend the manufacturers, as I can read golf magazines for that (be dum tish).

By all means please expose people as being hypocrites of the highest order if they slag off TM or whoever and then go and enter a competition to win TM clubs.  But lets be able to say what we want without any fear.


----------



## bladeplayer (Sep 12, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			I kind of get what you are saying but my take is that we should be able to state what opinions we want to about any clubs as long as they are not just plain abusive and based on some sort of logical argument.  I know you were not advocating this, but I don't want to be a member of a forum that just states everything is great and you are afraid of saying what you really think just in case it may offend the manufacturers, as I can read golf magazines for that (be dum tish).

By all means please expose people as being hypocrites of the highest order if they slag off TM or whoever and then go and enter a competition to win TM clubs.  But lets be able to say what we want without any fear.
		
Click to expand...

But its not just the clubs mate its TM the company  that get the slagging re OH ANOTHER DRIVER /PUTTER/LAUNCH etc thats 2 in a month etc , the company might just go , right then bucko's no passing free stuff to that lot at GM for their customers ..thats all 

im sure even TM want constructive feedback re their gear even if its negative comments , but it has to be constructive ..


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 12, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			But its not just the clubs mate its TM the company  that get the slagging re OH ANOTHER DRIVER /PUTTER/LAUNCH etc thats 2 in a month etc , the company might just go , right then bucko's no passing free stuff to that lot at GM for their customers ..thats all 

im sure even TM want constructive feedback re their gear even if its negative comments , but it has to be constructive ..
		
Click to expand...

You should read their Facebook page.  Trust me, they get a whole lot of dogs abuse on that, much worse than on here.  But then again, as seen by their profits, they are having the last laugh.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 12, 2013)

If they bring out a tour blade like they did with the Rocketbladez I think it would be a decent looking club and worth a bash. These usually come out 2-3 months after the main launch so I guess never say never.


----------



## Allanxyz (Sep 12, 2013)

bladeplayer said:



			But its not just the clubs mate its TM the company  that get the slagging re OH ANOTHER DRIVER /PUTTER/LAUNCH etc thats 2 in a month etc , the company might just go , right then bucko's no passing free stuff to that lot at GM for their customers ..thats all 

im sure even TM want constructive feedback re their gear even if its negative comments , but it has to be constructive ..
		
Click to expand...

To me it's a dangerous precident to not say how you feel just in case a large golf company earning billions gets offended and don't offer a few free clubs to GM readers. One could already question the impartiality of GM... how can you comment that the latest release is a load of tosh when your reliant on that company giving you clubs to test.

If people like TM and their products, great...shout it from the roof tops, if it annoys you that they bring out a new club every couple of of months then why not say so.. Like a previous post eluded to, this won't get mentioned in the magazines. I actually like the golf spy review link...sort of..â€œwe're fed up with releaseses every few months and the crazy marketing blurb and we know you are, but you know what the clubs are actually pretty good" 

My constructive feedback would be release clubs less often... But why would they listen when they are making a fortune, and who can blame them.


----------



## Jensen (Oct 23, 2013)

Taylormade are just a joke, the amount of clubs they release is ridiculous. To keep releasing so many replacement clubs totally devalues the brand in my eyes.


----------



## SaintHacker (Oct 23, 2013)

Theyre a company who are there to make money. I f people are gullible/snobby enough to buy every new set that comes out then good luck to them and to TM. Quite happy to admit I'm a long time fan of TM gear, and thanks to these constant new releases I picked up a set of R11s for peanuts 6 months ago which will be staying in my bag until they break, or I get good enough/rich enough for a set of those Aston Martin blades!:thup:


----------



## kid2 (Oct 23, 2013)

Hacker Khan said:



			Hey, it fills a few pages in the mag and gets some more traffic on the web site. Everyone's a winner  Good write up here  http://www.mygolfspy.com/taylormade-speedblade-irons/

Click to expand...


 I think the opening Paragraph of this is fairly funny....:rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

Jensen said:



			Taylormade are just a joke, the amount of clubs they release is ridiculous. To keep releasing so many replacement clubs totally devalues the brand in my eyes.
		
Click to expand...

Would you say the same about Ping ? They are just as bad but don't seem to get the bad rep that TM get 

So what if TM are continually improving their clubs then release them ? No one is forced to buy anything


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

Ping have a product cycle of between 18 months and 2 years.
G20 irons - July '11
G25 irons - Feb '13
Take TM's equivalent...
Rocketbladez - Dec '12
Speedblade- Oct '13

Whilst many of us will agree that most manufacturers release product too regularly, TM are the biggest culprits - or they "seem" to be because they make a bigger song and dance about it and generally more ludicrous claims.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Ping have a product cycle of between 18 months and 2 years.
G20 irons - July '11
G25 irons - Feb '13
Take TM's equivalent...
Rocketbladez - Dec '12
Speedblade- Oct '13

Whilst many of us will agree that most manufacturers release product too regularly, TM are the biggest culprits - or they "seem" to be because they make a bigger song and dance about it and generally more ludicrous claims.
		
Click to expand...

Don't forget to add in the I20's and S55's and Anser Irons to the list of irons recently released by Ping


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

But they're not like for like releases....S56 was in the line up for nearly 3 years, i20 replaced i15 about 18 months after i15 released and they replaced i10 about 2 years after i10 came out...
Mizuno, generally run 18-24 months for a range.

RBZ came out in early '12 so TM have had 3 releases of GI irons in 18 months against 2 from Ping....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

And how many Non GI irons in that time have both companies released ? 

I guess one for TM with the Rocketbladz Tour and 3 for Ping

Ping certainly can be as bad. The G30's will no doubt be released next year alongside the I25's or they might bring back the K series again.


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2013)

Surely the only losers with TM are those who want to keep up with the newest product, potentially the " all the gear, no idea " player. Even my Titleist 710 irons are now out of date and worth comparatively little compared to their cost. 

TM are going to appeal to the younger, trendy, must have now, buyer but if they bring out new models with increasing regularity no one has to keep up so the only real down side is their trade in/ resale price - accept that and be happy to write off their worth after a couple of years and what does it matter.

They do make decent gear and market their products exceedingly well, their figures prove that and the business model clearly works.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Ping certainly can be as bad. The G30's will no doubt be released next year alongside the I25's or they might bring back the K series again.
		
Click to expand...

As you would expect - G25 will probably be replaced in the Summer - about 18 months after launch.
i20's have been around for the best part of 2 years so a replacement is due as well....

It wouldn't surprise me, though, if we have a Speedblade2 before a G30.........

Don't get me wrong, TM are not the only ones, Callaway are not far off, they seem to be in a constant battle with TM for the "who can release most product in a calendar year" prize

And I'll agree, you don't have to buy it - but people will.
TM have said that, on average, people change their irons every 4-5 years.
So releasing a new iron set every 18 months more than covers any real advancement in technology and still gives a "new" product for those wishing to change, To the kind of player who will buy Speedblade - will they be able to see a real difference between that and the Rocketbladze...? Firmly aimed at the mid-high handicapper I doubt it very much - so what's the point?


----------



## chrisd (Oct 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			As you would expect - G25 will probably be replaced in the Summer - about 18 months after launch.
i20's have been around for the best part of 2 years so a replacement is due as well....

It wouldn't surprise me, though, if we have a Speedblade2 before a G30.........

Don't get me wrong, TM are not the only ones, Callaway are not far off, they seem to be in a constant battle with TM for the "who can release most product in a calendar year" prize

And I'll agree, you don't have to buy it - but people will.
TM have said that, on average, people change their irons every 4-5 years.
So releasing a new iron set every 18 months more than covers any real advancement in technology and still gives a "new" product for those wishing to change, To the kind of player who will buy Speedblade - will they be able to see a real difference between that and the Rocketbladze...? Firmly aimed at the mid-high handicapper I doubt it very much - so what's the point?
		
Click to expand...


If I were a TM player I would just hang behind the releases with my updates. I'd buy maybe 2 to 3 models old when the prices have dropped to their lowest. That way you'd be getting, pretty much, up to date technology but at a much reduced price, so, it's not such a hit when you move the gear on later.


----------



## pbrown7582 (Oct 24, 2013)

chrisd said:



			If I were a TM player I would just hang behind the releases with my updates. I'd buy maybe 2 to 3 models old when the prices have dropped to their lowest. That way you'd be getting, pretty much, up to date technology but at a much reduced price, so, it's not such a hit when you move the gear on later.
		
Click to expand...


Exactly! That's me :thup:

Bag full of TM kit a couple models behind at half the price.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

The only thing I possibly upgrade is the Driver. Had the Irons two years now and possibly thinking of adding MB's for the 8,9 and PW. Had a hit with the rocketbladz tour and didn't give me anything extra that would justify the spend. 

Golf clubs is big business - if the manufactures keep releasing clubs that's prob because they know the demand is there.


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

Could the manufacturers be fuelling demand by releasing product..?

Just take the TM clubs.
If there's little difference between RocketBaldez and Speedblades, would delaying the new launch of Speedbaldes by 6 months hurt TM sales figures..? If you're in the market for clubs then you're in the market and you'll buy what's available.
If nobody knew about Speedblades then Rocketbladez would still sell well.

Same goes for other brands, as I say it's not just TM.....


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

Imurg said:



			Could the manufacturers be fuelling demand by releasing product..?

Just take the TM clubs.
If there's little difference between RocketBaldez and Speedblades, would delaying the new launch of Speedbaldes by 6 months hurt TM sales figures..? If you're in the market for clubs then you're in the market and you'll buy what's available.
If nobody knew about Speedblades then Rocketbladez would still sell well.

Same goes for other brands, as I say it's not just TM.....
		
Click to expand...

Guess what's coming up though - I think it's clear to see why they are being released right now


----------



## Imurg (Oct 24, 2013)

Couldn't agree more.

I just think it's spiralling out of control
There will be a release of a new set every month within a few years if we keep going at this rate.
Sooner or later a release is going to bomb because not enough people will be able to afford their yearly change anymore...
We must be coming to the limits of what technology can do to golf clubs in terms of improvements, bearing in mind that whatever they do there's still an idiot holding the rubber end......


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Oct 24, 2013)

Can remember that same thing being said a couple years back but they will find something new and improved 

I don't think it will get to the stage of one new release a month but every 6 months possibly


----------



## kid2 (Oct 24, 2013)

What's ironic about all this is you can see what the power of marketing and advertising does.... It has the whole Forum in a debate about them whether their a fan or not.... Then everyone starts talking to there buddies about them..  they start talking to theirs and the cycle continues.....

I'm staying with my Wilson's....:lol:
It just goes to show... They are decent quality,highly functional, and don't break the bank to buy......

I wonder if Wilsonstaff decided to flood the marketvthe way TM and other big OEM's do what the likely outcome would be...... I think my own clubs were released about 5 years ago...

The Ci11's have been out for the past 3 yrs I think and haven't been replaced yet...
But theres one due soon I think......


----------



## vkurup (Oct 24, 2013)

I need a bag refresh... and am up for new Bladz ... have put it on the Xmas list, but UNLIKELY to get one from HID.  More likely to win the lottery or an Ace than get new kit this year..


----------

